# Ever wanted to test your website in various versions of Internet Explorer?



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am new in TSG, So i don't know whether this have been discussed previously or not. But for them who are newer like me, i am starting this thread

*Ever wanted to test your website in various versions of Internet Explorer?*

Will it be nice if you can experience FACEBOOK in IE3 IE4.01 IE5 IE5.5, IE6 and IE7. I think it will be a fun. Much of the features of newer websites might not be supported in older IE versions.
I came to know about this from Gecko&Fly, which tells that it will be very exciting for web designers. Here is the link of the blog in Gecko&Fly
http://www.geckoandfly.com/2007/12/...-and-ie7-on-the-same-computer-simultaneously/
It is a quite older blog (December 8, 2007), so many of you may be already aware of it.
Yes this is quite possible if you install "Multiple IE", an app from TrendSoft
[ http://tredosoft.com/ ].
The installer is just 10.3 MB in size and with this you can install IE3 IE4.01 IE5 IE5.5 and IE6 at a time and if you have IE7 or 8 installed in your computer you can enjoy browsing with five different internet explorer versions. The installer is built for windows XP, but now-a-days not maintained by TrendSoft . So installed it at your own risk. Here is the link
http://tredosoft.com/Multiple_IE


----------

